# Questions about hunger



## Salil (Jul 14, 2015)

As per the calorie counter I have to eat 2160 calories per day to maintain my body weight. I am trying to reduce body fat and hence trying to maintain a deficit of 300 - 500 calories. I eat about 5-6 meals of around 400 calories a day. Exercise 4-5 times a week plus play sports 4 times a week. However I always get hungry in 3 hour interval. So I was wondering as to if we are creating a calorie deficit doesn't it mean that it will lead to hunger? If one is hungry does it mean that one's glycogen reserves are empty and hence eating carbs will not lead to fat spillover?


----------



## animale66 (Jul 14, 2015)

Good question... and oddly enough... no. 

Hunger is caused by a collection of hormones (which to a chemical bodybuilder) are unrelated to your actual food intake per se.  Ghrelin, Blood Sugar-Insulin, and Leptin are the big contributors.  It's possible to artificially induce hunger or negate it irrespective to eating behavior.  I'd look into each of those hormones for a starting point.  

Now, for natural athletes, hungar is terrific tool for determining if you are going to gain or lose weight... of course, I'm presuming a lot of things (such as a stable body weight and diet)... but once that baseline is assumed, you can gain and lose weight by basically undereating a small amount for each meal.  The general "trick" if you will is to basically be hungry 30 minutes leading up to each meal.  You won't be starving to death, but you should be ready to eat a bit before it's time.  Keep in mind this is the approach that I used to use (and I successfully dropped 50 lbs within 8 months natural doing this) but it isn't the only method.  People who are fans of Intermittent Fasting would likely have their own approach for instance. 

Oddly, thirst has a completely unrelated chain as well, and is nearly impossible to "fake" or "squish" safely from my experience (since most people doing that are depleting for a weigh in or a bodybuilding show and diuretics are essentially the best chemistry has to offer at present).  

Hope that makes sense?


----------



## James Blunt (Dec 9, 2015)

everyone will face this problem. hahaha..


----------



## s2h (Dec 11, 2015)

I'm not 100% certain in the OP what your looking for answers wise as far as hunger...but bare in mind a 20-25% caloric reduction along with training and cardio as you are doing regardless of AAS use can and will be counter productive over anything but a short time frame....


Now that statement is fairly general to some factors but when I prep guys for the most part I would never have them in that much of a defect and cardio would be average (30-45 min 4-5 days a week)

Imo it comes down to food types.....food timing and there are some tricks to not feeling hungry.,...for isnking and even though these are AAS type boards I find AAS or PEDz secondary to food in the ability to change ones body composition...

Look into food digestion rates and there timing....I think it will help you understand were you might be .ksisng things...


----------

